
Ask HN: Why VC oriented topics appear here so often? - tellMe4
Ask HN: Why VC oriented topics appear here so often?<p>I&#x27;m not saying that this is bad or something, but I&#x27;m just curious<p>Is this some USA thing? or Bay Area?
======
CM30
Because the site is owned by Y Combinator, a startup accelerator founded by a
venture capitalist called Paul Graham and based in Silicon Valley.

